# Herbal infusions



## ps1cute (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi all! I'm fairly new to soaping and wanted to go out on a limb and try something.  I found some organic chamomile tea that I wanted to use as my water replacement. My question is will the benefits of the chamomile still be there after saponification is complete?.....Or is using teas just for label appeal? Are there any benefits? Thanks.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 24, 2020)

Sorry to say that none of the properties will remain. Herbs just don't survive the lye, no matter how they are added.
Also keep in mind that many herbs will turn brown in lye and a strong tea could discolor your soap.


----------



## ps1cute (Mar 24, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Sorry to say that none of the properties will remain. Herbs just don't survive the lye, no matter how they are added.
> Also keep in mind that many herbs will turn brown in lye and a strong tea could discolor your soap.


Thank you so much for responding. Does the same apply when using EO's and additives like turmeric? I would like to use rosemary EO and I have some chamomile powder, but don't want to waste them if it's going to be beneficial in the end.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 24, 2020)

EOs only add scent, the powders would be used for exfoliation.


----------



## geniash (Mar 24, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Sorry to say that none of the properties will remain. Herbs just don't survive the lye, no matter how they are added.
> Also keep in mind that many herbs will turn brown in lye and a strong tea could discolor your soap.


A very typical calendula soap recipe calls for calendula oil infusion. Are you sure none of the herbal properties will survive? Even "Making Soap" magazine (HSCG publication) featured that recipe that uses calendula oil infusion.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 25, 2020)

I suppose a little might survive but even if it does, its not going to do any good since soap has short contact with the skin.

Of course you will find recipes with herbs, its a good selling point for soap.

If someone really wants to benefit for herbs, its best to make a lotion with those ingredients.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 25, 2020)

I echo Obsidian on her responses.  I've used herbs as infusions but don't believe much if any benefits remain.  Label appeal is about it in my opinion as well.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 25, 2020)

I had done exactly the same soap twice ;  1 with Calendula oil infusion,  2 without calendula.  No difference in my skin after 8 weeks of curing,  I have very problematic skin and I try everything.  The soap with and without it is exactly the same


----------



## Kcryss (Mar 25, 2020)

What about adding after cook in hot process? Does that also remove all benefits?


----------



## Dahila (Mar 25, 2020)

Kcryss said:


> What about adding after cook in hot process? Does that also remove all benefits?


can not advice,  I only make LS, and CP soap


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 25, 2020)

Kcryss said:


> What about adding after cook in hot process? Does that also remove all benefits?



I too only make CP & very little LS.  My personal thoughts is that the high PH possible makes it somewhat impossible for them to last but unless someone can prove differently I'd stick with that thought for myself.


----------



## dndlyon (Mar 25, 2020)

If you are looking for therapeutic benefits, leave on products are your best bet. Even if the compounds in the infusion stick around in the soap, they are rinsed away rather quickly. I have used infusions in my soap for label appeal, but mostly save them for leave on products. The same with essential oils - they just get washed away too quickly for any real benefit, but they do have label appeal if you are selling.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 27, 2020)

Kcryss said:


> What about adding after cook in hot process? Does that also remove all benefits?


It might. You have to remember cure is a physical and chemical process but it is still not 100% explainable what happens. I also agree with dndlyon- an infused oil would be better off in a leave-on product. A whipped butter would be way more beneficial if you want to use an infused oil.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 27, 2020)

Soap is a wash off product, none of that will work, also know that it is a lie to say other wise.  Unless you have the scientific proof (read you own scientific proof from a lab on your soap) you can not say it has any special properties.
Even in lotion, you would need the facts.   So sorry.
You can still use it and let the people make their own judgements.  I use Coconut Milk but claim nothing other then I like it.


----------

